# Orchestral Tools - Black Friday - 40% on Berlin Series Main Collections



## OrchestralTools (Nov 22, 2018)

For the first time we offer a special for our Berlin Series Main Collections. 
Take the chance to get our orchestral workhorses at an absolutely attractive price!







Get all information on orchestraltools.com


----------



## Fry777 (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## zimm83 (Nov 22, 2018)

Fry777 said:


>


Oh my god....no Metropolis sale???????????


----------



## JonSolo (Nov 22, 2018)

Wow that is an incredible deal!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Nov 22, 2018)

Awesome deal!


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 22, 2018)

… and still have both, big Inspire Codes !  ….still gonna be bankrupt !


----------



## Drago (Nov 22, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> Oh my god....no Metropolis sale???????????


Also disappointed


----------



## Kurosawa (Nov 22, 2018)

Drago said:


> Also disappointed


Me too


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 22, 2018)

*Plz Help !! * I know it can depend on User …. BUT what are thought to be priority Expansions to Berlin Strings ?? ….A or B or FC ? I assume FX is lowest ? 
I do have Inspire 1 & 2, but no other OT.

THX


----------



## Lassi Tani (Nov 22, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> *Plz Help !! * I know it can depend on User …. BUT what are thought to be priority Expansions to Berlin Strings ?? ….A or B or FC ? I assume FX is lowest ?
> I do have Inspire 1 & 2, but no other OT.
> 
> THX



Exp A and B. I love the sound of them. Especially Exp B Cello sul tasto <3, wonderful sound.


----------



## Gauss (Nov 22, 2018)

A Berlin Woodwinds Revive for 379+VAT is so tempting! I probably won't be able to sleep tonight thinking about this...


----------



## jneebz (Nov 22, 2018)

Head. Explodes.


----------



## jneebz (Nov 22, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> Oh my god....no Metropolis sale???????????


Hopefully Christmas?


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 22, 2018)

sekkosiki said:


> Exp A and B. I love the sound of them. Especially Exp B Cello sul tasto <3, wonderful sound.



Many THX for quick and helpful Reply! Will eventually get them all, but important now to sort order __ as Inspire Codes require large minimum purchase amounts.


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 22, 2018)

jneebz said:


> Hopefully Christmas?


Oh.....maybe with MA4 .when it will be released...they will make some deals...fingers crossed!!!!
I think you may be ....right.!!!!!!!


----------



## Henu (Nov 22, 2018)

Gauss said:


> A Berlin Woodwinds Revive for 379+VAT is so tempting! I probably won't be able to sleep tonight thinking about this...



And I probably won't be able to go to sleep before actually _buying_ it. A year ago I spent a month choosing between Spitfire WW and BWW, ending up buying SF. I haven't regretted it at all, but having been using it for a year now I know it's good and bad sides and have been thinking seriously to get BWW at some point to accompany it. I guess now the time has come!


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 22, 2018)

THE VOUCHERS WORK!

I put Berlin Strings and Brass in the cart, 978 Euro. Tried the 100 euro voucher from BOI2 and it WORKED, 878 euro which converted to $1033USD. Pulled the trigger so fast, I sprained my finger. That is pretty much a Buy One Get One Free sale.


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 22, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Many THX for quick and helpful Reply! Will eventually get them all, but important now to sort order __ as Inspire Codes require large minimum purchase amounts.


Can a inspire voucher be applied to 599 euros without vat ?
Because 599 is not 600 !!!!


----------



## Drago (Nov 22, 2018)

jneebz said:


> Hopefully Christmas?



This is my dream for tonight: they've seen my message and tomorrow morning they do an extraordinary meeting deciding to add MA1 or not to the sale, because their boss doesn't like his customers to be disappointed and like my pseudo, he decide to exceptionally add it to the sale.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 22, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> Can a inspire voucher be applied to 599 euros without vat ?



In US so ??? Hope someone there can help ! 
It does help me with Euro /USD Xchg


----------



## FinGael (Nov 22, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> Can a inspire voucher be applied to 599 euros without vat ?
> Because 599 is not 600 !!!!



I remember reading from somewhere that it worked on a purchase of 599 euros (although OT says that the minimum is 600). 

Not sure though. I personally haven't tried; still have my voucher.


----------



## HelixK (Nov 22, 2018)

Orchestral Tools wins
Flawless victory
#fatality

As a Berlin series adept, don't even think about it and get Berlin Strings at this price. It's the deal of the year!


----------



## SoundChris (Nov 22, 2018)

Hm ... great deal ... I always was very interested in the winds and brass ... but I just bought a new car ... so I am out this time :( :( :(


----------



## Nmargiotta (Nov 22, 2018)

Oh MY!!!! History in the making!!! Buying BWW now


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 22, 2018)

HelixK said:


> As a Berlin series adept, don't even think about it and get Berlin Strings at this price. It's the deal of the year!


It is an excellent price and the sound is fantastic but they do require a lot of RAM. I found Berlin Strings unusable on my laptop with 16 GB and even with my current 32 GB I have to be judicious. I’m hoping upgrading to 64 GB will solve the remaining issues. 

I’m very tempted by the woodwinds and have held out going further with Berlin line primarily due to the RAM issues I’ve had with the strings.


----------



## HelixK (Nov 22, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> It is an excellent price and the sound is fantastic but they do require a lot of RAM. I found Berlin Strings unusable on my laptop with 16 GB and even with my current 32 GB I have to be judicious. I’m hoping upgrading to 64 GB will solve the remaining issues.
> 
> I’m very tempted by the woodwinds and have held out going further with Berlin line primarily due to the RAM issues I’ve had with the strings.



Yes, you need a real rig to run those babies. Berlin series are "orchestral tools" aimed at the pro market, now at an unprecendent affordable price.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 22, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> It is an excellent price and the sound is fantastic but they do require a lot of RAM. I found Berlin Strings unusable on my laptop with 16 GB and even with my current 32 GB I have to be judicious. I’m hoping upgrading to 64 GB will solve the remaining issues.
> 
> I’m very tempted by the woodwinds and have held out going further with Berlin line primarily due to the RAM issues I’ve had with the strings.


I am tempted to get their winds, but I only have 32 GB on my computer. So this is a concern. Do they blend well with HWO?


----------



## Henu (Nov 22, 2018)

I know this has been discussed before but I cannot find the topic right now, sorry.

Can anyone remember what was the case with the legacy collection installation? Do I really need to install it if I don't need the flute and clarinet ensembles it contains, or does it have something else I should install which is missing from the main package?

EDIT: Found the thread.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Nov 22, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Many THX for quick and helpful Reply! Will eventually get them all, but important now to sort order __ as Inspire Codes require large minimum purchase amounts.



You're welcome!  You won't be disappointed with Exp B. Exp A is not bad at all, on the contrary! but Exp B sul tasto cello will melt your ears.


----------



## HelixK (Nov 22, 2018)

sekkosiki said:


> Exp B sul tasto cello will melt your ears.



I second that 

Exp E is just as great if you need a *playable *string effects workhorse.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 22, 2018)

Hell’s horses!
This has completely blindsided me. Did not see it coming or think it was even a possibility. Spent last night very carefully going through everything of interest in BF sales and after much judicious thought and consideration of all factors made a plan...and now this has flushed that right down the toilet. 

Thanks a lot OT  ...


...no, really. Thanks a lot .


----------



## OT_Tobias (Nov 22, 2018)

FinGael said:


> I remember reading from somewhere that it worked on a purchase of 599 euros (although OT says that the minimum is 600).
> 
> Not sure though. I personally haven't tried; still have my voucher.



Yes, the 100€ BOI Vouchers will work for 599€. They have always, by the way (for people wanting to get Metropolis Ark 2).


----------



## Mystic (Nov 22, 2018)

I hope this doesn't mean no Ark 4 this year. :(


----------



## HM_Music (Nov 22, 2018)

thx for 40% deal, its best orchestra library for me and buy it was dream, but with discount i took strings+brass


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Nov 22, 2018)

Was all set to buy SF Chamber Strings...then this comes out of the blue! Can I find chamber-sized happiness with OT Strings instead?


----------



## star.keys (Nov 23, 2018)

This is the beginning of the end of their biggest competitor


----------



## Vik (Nov 23, 2018)

Bill the Lesser said:


> Was all set to buy SF Chamber Strings...then this comes out of the blue! Can I find chamber-sized happiness with OT Strings instead?


Berlin Strings sounds clearly larger than SCS, but both are good libraries. SCS sounds more 'chamber' to me, since BS sounds almost sounds symphonic in spite of eg. only 8 violin 1s. It all depends on how 'chamber' you want it, and which of the libs you like the most of course.


----------



## ridgero (Nov 23, 2018)

1 week too late, waiting for CSB


----------



## Mikro93 (Nov 23, 2018)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## cola2410 (Nov 23, 2018)

I personally think that it's because there could be something coming from them related to main libraries, like revive editions or smth.


----------



## HBen (Nov 23, 2018)

cola2410 said:


> I personally think that it's because there could be something coming from them related to main libraries, like revive editions or smth.



What is smth?


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Nov 23, 2018)

Laziness. The word "something" with the sustains turned off and only the legato transitions sounding.


----------



## Ihnoc (Nov 23, 2018)

cola2410 said:


> I personally think that it's because there could be something coming from them related to main libraries, like revive editions or smth.



@OrchestralTools or @OT_Tobias, are you able to elaborate on this? Obviously a sale on the main collections is a change in policy, which has some heated discussion about it. Last time around Berlin Woodwinds was very clearly communicated as 'end of line' and that an update to it was coming as a new purchase.

The box re-brand and this kind of sale eludes to it, but the clarity of the Revive launch did help alleviate some tension, I think. I'm sure there are people who would like to know whether an update to the main collections is coming and what price it might have with it (if any).

That said I'm totally speaking for other people here - this is a chance for me to pick up basically the only thing that was on my Black Friday list besides Glory Days.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 23, 2018)

cola2410 said:


> I personally think that it's because there could be something coming from them related to main libraries, like revive editions or smth.


Yeah a Strings Revive might be in the works...


----------



## cola2410 (Nov 23, 2018)

Rasmus Hartvig said:


> Laziness. The word "something" with the sustains turned off and only the legato transitions sounding.



It's the different thing actually, raw harsh samples, one dynamic layer, no legatos, no scripting, close mic only )


----------



## OT_Tobias (Nov 23, 2018)

Ihnoc said:


> @OrchestralTools or @OT_Tobias, are you able to elaborate on this? Obviously a sale on the main collections is a change in policy, which has some heated discussion about it. Last time around Berlin Woodwinds was very clearly communicated as 'end of line' and that an update to it was coming as a new purchase.
> 
> The box re-brand and this kind of sale eludes to it, but the clarity of the Revive launch did help alleviate some tension, I think. I'm sure there are people who would like to know whether an update to the main collections is coming and what price it might have with it (if any).



Hi folks,

I can indeed shed a bit of light onto this.
BWW Revive was introduced to bring BWW to the level of the rest of the Berlin Series, mainly for the additional mic positions. All other Berlin Series collections but BWW Additional Instruments already have these, so for these no "Revive" is necessary.

The current change of the product boxes was to bring them in line with the box refresh already done with BWW Revive and our recent collections. This is a purely cosmetic thing to unify the looks of the collections.

None of our current collections is set to be discontinued, "Revive-d" or in any other way significantly changed.

TL:DR: The current sale does not indicate any end-of-line for any collection. No collection is set to go the way of the dodo at this time.

hope that helps..

Tobias

PS: to specifically address your comment, jamwerks: No, a Strings Revive is NOT in the works, which I have also confirmed to multiple people via email in the past.


----------



## MChangoM (Nov 23, 2018)

Dear other developers.
Sorry I won't be buying any of your Black Friday specials. OT has exhausted my budget for the indefinite future.


----------



## procreative (Nov 23, 2018)

Its a pity the Expansions were not on sale too or some kind of BF Bundle, might have been tempted by the Strings as a bundle...


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Nov 23, 2018)

cola2410 said:


> It's the different thing actually, raw harsh samples, one dynamic layer, no legatos, no scripting, close mic only )



That sounds exactly like laziness, no?


----------



## cola2410 (Nov 23, 2018)

Rasmus Hartvig said:


> That sounds exactly like laziness, no?



Sounds like freebie no one interested in )


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 23, 2018)

OT_Tobias said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I can indeed shed a bit of light onto this.
> BWW Revive was introduced to bring BWW to the level of the rest of the Berlin Series, mainly for the additional mic positions. All other Berlin Series collections but BWW Additional Instruments already have these, so for these no "Revive" is necessary.
> ...


Thank you very much for this answer. Everything is clear. This is a fantastic sale. Thanks so much.
PS : will there be something with M.. in December or is it finished for this year ??????


----------



## OT_Tobias (Nov 23, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> Thank you very much for this answer. Everything is clear. This is a fantastic sale. Thanks so much.
> PS : will there be something with M.. in December or is it finished for this year ??????



We are a German company, so there will be plenty of Mulled Wine in December. I guess that's what you meant, right? There will also be tons of Marmalade on our breakfast buns, as well as Mistletoe hanging above the door.


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 23, 2018)

OT_Tobias said:


> We are a German company, so there will be plenty of Mulled Wine in December. I guess that's what you meant, right? There will also be tons of Marmalade on our breakfast buns, as well as Mistletoe hanging above the door.



And tons of M...arvelous sounds from the german company on our keyboards....
When i say marvelous i really mean marvelous.
Greetings from France !!!


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 23, 2018)

Oh boy... I'm an EW fanboy and the stuff to my amateur ears sounds really good, but now I'm walking through the just-leaped-upon BS and BB patches, and there is a realness and richness to the Berlin sound that is just infectious. I get it, something new already has the advantage of being new and therefore sounding "better", and the EW Orchestra is no slouch, this Berlin library is just hugely good. Sooooooo, can't wait to work with both together!


----------



## JohannesR (Nov 23, 2018)

OT_Tobias said:


> All other Berlin Series collections but BWW Additional Instruments already have these, so for these no "Revive" is necessary.



@OT_Tobias 
Impatiently awaiting an update here! Kind of a bummer not having contrabassoon and bass clarinet blending with the rest of the WW family. Do you have an estimate?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 29, 2018)

@OT_Tobias @OrchestralTools 
Just checking, the Berlin Black Friday sale goes until end of day tomorrow, 11/30? Thanks.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 29, 2018)

Oh my gosh, I just saw this. I stayed offline just to miss BF and CM and now I see I could have picked up Woodwinds...arrrrgh!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 29, 2018)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> @OT_Tobias @OrchestralTools
> Just checking, the Berlin Black Friday sale goes until end of day tomorrow, 11/30? Thanks.



!!!!!!


----------



## ka00 (Nov 29, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> Oh my gosh, I just saw this. I stayed offline just to miss BF and CM and now I see I could have picked up Woodwinds...arrrrgh!



This just proves that FOMO is real and completely justified! The moral of the story is never go offline again.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 29, 2018)

ka00 said:


> This just proves that FOMO is real and completely justified! The moral of the story is never go offline again.



lol! Hope you all have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 29, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> lol! Hope you all have a wonderful weekend.


You have one more day I believe.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 29, 2018)

dzilizzi said:


> You have one more day I believe.



I'm getting worried - I can feel my resolve ebbing away....


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 30, 2018)

Our Black Friday Special 2018 ends today!
Last chance to take advantage of this unique offer.


----------



## HBen (Nov 30, 2018)

OrchestralTools said:


> Our Black Friday Special 2018 ends today!
> Last chance to take advantage of this unique offer.



I still have some cash with me after this Black Friday sales, can we expect some Ark series completion days?


----------



## HBen (Nov 30, 2018)

Michael Antrum said:


> I'm getting worried - I can feel my resolve ebbing away....



Resist is futile, just take the jump at the last minutes!


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 30, 2018)

HBen said:


> Resist is futile, just take the jump at the last minutes!


Do Not resist.......


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 30, 2018)

You know, as much as I want Berlin WWs, I played through the ensembles in Met Ark 1 and 2 and...

as fantastic as this deal is, I still am mesmerized by those two libraries, and am pretty nuts over the woodwind ensembles there. 

Being that I still haven't bought Xmas presents yet, I can wait (I can't believe I'm saying this, as Berlin WWs is an obviously sensational library).

Next year, definitely. I haven't gotten anywhere near all the use I could get out of the Arks. I'll concentrate on those for now (and have more super fun doing so!  ).


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 30, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> You know, as much as I want Berlin WWs, I played through the ensembles in Met Ark 1 and 2 and...
> 
> as fantastic as this deal is, I still am mesmerized by those two libraries, and am pretty nuts over the woodwind ensembles there.


I mean I'm trying desperately not to buy the Berlin Winds myself, but Ark 1 and 2 do not have upper winds. For me, it's the biggest gap in the Arks.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 30, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> I mean I'm trying desperately not to buy the Berlin Winds myself, but Ark 1 and 2 do not have upper winds. For me, it's the biggest gap in the Arks.



Well, you do have the awesome alto flutes (and, arguably, bassoons). I love them, and am just plain NUTS about the bass flutes, contra/bass clarinets and bassoon.

I should also mention that I most often use the incredible, 12-flute patch in the BHCT as well (the mixed flutes patches are also pretty killer imo).

I'm missing oboe and higher clarinet ensemble patches, but I've been doing pretty darn good with the Hein for those ensembles. In other words, BWW isn't an essential purchase for me right now (however, shoot me a grand and I'll buy it immediately lol!).

It mostly comes down to cash and if I really need it NOW considering I've gotten so much out of the above libraries. I can wait this time, and get extra special Xmas gifts for my sexy ladyfriend


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 30, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> I'm missing oboe and higher clarinet ensemble patches, but I've been doing pretty darn good with the Hein for those ensembles. In other words, BWW isn't an essential purchase for me right now (however, shoot me a grand and I'll buy it immediately lol!).


Higher flutes as well, but it is the oboe/English horn that I miss most often in working with those libraries. I have the Spitfire winds, and they work ok, and the Albion One high woodwind patch is actually a reasonable fit. But I do have to work the Spitfire sound toward the Arks—that might be true of the Berlin Winds as well. How do you find the BHCT flutes patch works with the Arks?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 30, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> Higher flutes as well, but it is the oboe/English horn that I miss most often in working with those libraries. I have the Spitfire winds, and they work ok, and the Albion One high woodwind patch is actually a reasonable fit. But I do have to work the Spitfire sound toward the Arks—that might be true of the Berlin Winds as well. How do you find the BHCT flutes patch works with the Arks?



The concert flutes? Excellent, but mostly because it's a dry sample and I can dick around with my own choice for fitting reverb. Well, not to mention the fact that it's derived from the INSANELY epic Torn Curtain prelude (in other words, it's an insanely epic patch lol!!!).

The mixed flutes patch works quite well too...actually, I think one can generally mix dry samples in with the Arks well (a lot of it involves a bit of knowledge regarding things like predelay, at least in my experience). My Arks template includes the full Hein woodwinds and brass (the latter of which I use far less often, I have a ton of great brass), BHCT (especially the abovementioned but also the sul tasto and other strings, vibraphone, and other patches), and EWH series. One just needs a little engineering know how to come up with great mock ups.

But this is all just my own experience, yours may differ.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 30, 2018)

Oh, and I have used the high woodwinds in Albion (sometimes the legato can yield decent results, and the arranged patches can come in handy). But Albion is just as roomy as the Arks...I do use Iceni and Uist with the Arks, but always almost entirely the close mics, plus I keep those samples buried back a little in the mix, otherwise everything sounds like room mush.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 30, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> Oh, and I have used the high woodwinds in Albion (sometimes the legato can yield decent results, and the arranged patches can come in handy). But Albion is just as roomy as the Arks...I do use Iceni and Uist with the Arks, but always almost entirely the close mics, plus I keep those samples buried back a little in the mix, otherwise everything sounds like room mush.


Depends on what you are doing, obviously. I don't find the Ark and Albion rooms clash that much in the tree mics. But then again I know tastes on this question differ a lot.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Nov 30, 2018)

Oh man ... I said NO at least 5x ... and then I caved in this afternoon.

I'm such a sucker ...

But Berlin Strings really are my favorite strings right now ... so just seems a shame to not get the entire orchestra at 40% off.

Ugh ...


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 1, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> Depends on what you are doing, obviously. I don't find the Ark and Albion rooms clash that much in the tree mics. But then again I know tastes on this question differ a lot.



I agree, it's divisive. That can be what makes things tricky


bvaughn0402 said:


> Oh man ... I said NO at least 5x ... and then I caved in this afternoon.
> 
> I'm such a sucker ...
> 
> ...



My wallet feels your pain, my friend! I'm still doing all I can to resist BWW.


----------



## axb312 (Dec 1, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> I agree, it's divisive. That can be what makes things tricky
> 
> 
> My wallet feels your pain, my friend! I'm still doing all I can to resist BWW.



You've spoken quite a bit about how you like CH Winds - why do you feel tempted by BWW?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 1, 2018)

axb312 said:


> You've spoken quite a bit about how you like CH Winds - why do you feel tempted by BWW?



Ensembles vs. solo instruments. The Hein really excels in their solo ww instruments, but I practically never use the ensemble patches there (I must admit, though, making one's own ensembles out of those same instruments can be quite satisfying).


----------

